# Any concerns about Carbon Buildup in the TT RS 2.5T?



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Carbon buildup has been a nightmare for all of the VAG Direct Injection engines since their inception. I noticed that the TT RS has a unique centrifugal oil separation system in the PCV, but I am unsure of its effectiveness. Has anyone seen pictures of the valves on a 2.5T after many miles of use? I'm thinking about installing a dual (or single) Catch Can from Radium Engineering in mine as soon as it arrives. 

http://store.radiumauto.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=5&pg=1 

Much like the Clear Bra argument, I'd rather be preventative than reactive. A Catch Can may not be 100% effective, but it should help a lot. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

no worry TFSI's supposedly have the problem resolved, unlike the FSI. The S4 is TFSI it's not building up, this engine should be similar. VAG runs oils hotter 10 degrees compared to older FSI, that and maybe new pcv fixed the problem... just drive it hard I say


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> no worry TFSI's supposedly have the problem resolved, unlike the FSI. The S4 is TFSI it's not building up, this engine should be similar. VAG runs oils hotter 10 degrees compared to older FSI, that and maybe new pcv fixed the problem... just drive it hard I say


 Actually, check out the pictures in this thread from a B8 S4 with 27k miles vs. a TT 1.8T with 130k miles. There is definitely build up occuring on the B8 S4's valves. 

http://m.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=7999 

I know Audi is saying they've solved the problems, but I keep seeing photos like this. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Carbon buildup has been a nightmare for all of the VAG Direct Injection engines since their inception. I noticed that the TT RS has a unique centrifugal oil separation system in the PCV, but I am unsure of its effectiveness. Has anyone seen pictures of the valves on a 2.5T after many miles of use? I'm thinking about installing a dual (or single) Catch Can from Radium Engineering in mine as soon as it arrives.
> 
> http://store.radiumauto.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=5&pg=1
> 
> ...


 I've seen one report from the UK that there was carbon buildup on an RS motor. I was looking at the Radium catch can too since it actually has some oil separation screens. You'd only need the single catch can since there's just the single port out of the valve cover that you'd need to intercept; the crank vent and valve vent is common. 

I was planning to get the Mann Provent for my car as it is a true oil separation system and I'm hoping will be more effective. 

Also, the RS4 had a centrifugal separation system and the RS4 motor is just about the worst for carbon buildup. It's a very different setup to what the 2.5T has but I'd still rather be cautious about the problem.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I've seen one report from the UK that there was carbon buildup on an RS motor. I was looking at the Radium catch can too since it actually has some oil separation screens. You'd only need the single catch can since there's just the single port out of the valve cover that you'd need to intercept; the crank vent and valve vent is common.
> 
> I was planning to get the Mann Provent for my car as it is a true oil separation system and I'm hoping will be more effective.
> 
> Also, the RS4 had a centrifugal separation system and the RS4 motor is just about the worst for carbon buildup. It's a very different setup to what the 2.5T has but I'd still rather be cautious about the problem.


 The Provent looks good. Do you have to replace the filter? Shouldn't be difficult to find them, I suppose. 

I wanted the dual catch cans to run them in-line. Because they're not filtered like the Mann, and they're small, I was thinking it would be extra safe to run dual. I track my car a lot so the safer, the better. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

here is pic with 30k on it: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/424549-Putting-Carbon-Buildup-to-rest-I-hope?styleid=8 

anyway i'm not worried about it with my driving style anyway


----------

